
Side Show In Oracle, Google Patent Fight: Are API's Covered By Copyright? - joelhaus
http://www.techdirt.com/articles/20110822/11242915616/side-show-oracle-google-patent-fight-are-apis-covered-copyright.shtml
======
mooism2
Didn't the AT&T -v- BSD saga establish that APIs aren't covered by copyright
(in the USA)?

